

Tell HN: HackLikeMe, A Place to Find Fellow Hackers - unignorant

Recently in a Ask HN, jayliew asked after a "place for developers &#38; designers to barter small units of work."<p>This afternoon, I went ahead and built a small site with this general idea in mind. Developers and designers can post small projects to connect with others of a complementary skill-set. Given the timeframe (a few hours), it is naturally rather feature-minimal, but I would welcome anyone (particularly a designer) who wants to have a hand in making it better.<p>The Site: http://hacklikeme.heroku.com/<p>Original discussion: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1928458
======
proexploit
I could commit a bit of time to UI improvements. Is it on github?

~~~
unignorant
Great! You can find it at <https://github.com/Ejhfast/HackLikeMe>

------
zaveri
<http://hacklikeme.heroku.com/>

------
misham
Have you seen <http://www.builditwith.me/> ?

------
epynonymous
unfortunately twitter's blocked in china, i cannot post.

~~~
unignorant
You can now login with Facebook as well.

~~~
epynonymous
lol, strike two, facebook's also blocked.

i think this site is blocked, too, because i can't access it, but it'll give
you a list of what's blocked here:

<http://whatblocked.com/>

~~~
unignorant
Hmm, I should pay more attention to these things ;-)

Well I just added a Linkedin login option. Hopefully that works -- I didn't
see it on the block list.

~~~
epynonymous
awesome, i'll try this out now. btw, have you checked out forrst.com?

------
jayliew
interesting .. thanks!

